# Could Rockets win it all THIS YEAR?



## Ducket (Jul 16, 2002)

The NBA is in a state of transition this year, and whenever there is a void of 'championship authority' like the one the Lakers are leaving, there is alway room for a team to sneak in under the radar screen. I think that this Rockets team could have some similarities to the championship Celtics squad of Bird's rookie year, in the way that Ming, like Bird, just continues to exceed all expectations, while more specifically is also a tremendous passer and team player. However, right now, they are not even close to championship level. The rest of the team first need to realize that Ming has probably already become their best player, and deserves to be treated as such.

I think last night against the Pacers provided a good example of what the Rockets strengths and weaknesses are. Another consistently strong game from Francis (19pts on 50%, 6bds, 6as), another surprisingly impressive game from Ming, and another inconsistent shooting night from both Mobley and Rice. I think the Rockets are reaching a point where it's becoming obvious that roles on the team are going to have to change, and that the way in which they handle those changes determines whether or not they become a contender THIS YEAR, or simply remain as just another dangerous, but all too inconsistent young team. However, for the Rockets to take the next step, Ming needs to enter even more into the offense. Last night he shot 15 times, and made 10 of them, while the rest of the team only made 32%. Even when he didn't score, he was able to set up baskets (or free throws), with a small number of exceptionally creative passes. Yet the tension is still there, as other Rockets seem to be letting their egos get in the way of the team. Mobley, after he finally began to hit at the end of the game, must have been thinking, 'See? I CAN hit those! This team NEEDS me to be able to knock those down...' Nevermind the fact that he was still only 3-15. Francis, as the PG, seemed to be caught in the middle. Several times he drove the lane, drawing Ming's defender and leaving him relatively open around the basket, only to dish unhesitantly back out to the perimeter to Mobley or Rice, who hit only 3-13. While Francis still may be the best scorer on the team, his ability to create plays for his teammates, which has always been below average, has definatly been eclipsed by Ming's.

The Rockets need to realize that with the ball in Ming's hands, their offense functions much more smoothly and efficiently. However, to make that change would mean less assists for Francis, and less points for Mobley, and I'm not sure they are ready to let their stats go that easily.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

i dont think they can win a championship this year,they arent in the same class(yet)with the kings and the mavs.i applaud steve francis for adjusting his game to the big fella.he would have my vote for most improved on that team,forget the stats.i think the rockets have to find out who can play and who is going to go.for financial reasons you just cant have too many supers on a team and stevie and yao are those two stars.i would think out of the group of mobley,taylor and griffin you may see one or two gone before next year.


----------



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

They have the chance if they have Vet PF like Brian Grant, but Grant has overpaid big contract.


----------



## groovehouse (May 21, 2002)

anything is possible


----------



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

They have a chance but i dont think they will however in two/three years they will start winning the championships alot. We will be a dynasty

Look for the Mavs to win it all this year.

Ming and francis are starting to look like a mini Kareem/Magic combo


----------



## Ducket (Jul 16, 2002)

I just watched PTI- Kornheiser and Wilbon agreed that the Rockets need to run more of their offense through Ming. Now like I said before I don't think the Rockets are championship material right now, but unlike other good young teams, further success for the Rox has less to do with experience and more to do with a greater understanding of team focus and individual roles. Take last night for example. Ming shot 66% for 29 points, while the rest of the team shot 32%. It takes little hoops knowledge to understand that Ming should have been taking most of the shots. Yet this was not the case. Ming did lead the team in shots along with Mobley at 15 apiece. But Francis shot 14 and Rice 13 times. Those three combined for 13-42. However, this is why I believe the Rockets have more potential for improvement this year than any other team in the NBA. The talent is already there, it's just a matter of refining it. As impressive as they were in beating the East's best team, they still played very poorly as a team. But the question remains, will they change, or better yet, will they ALLOW themselves to change? For Mobley and Rice, this means less shots. For Francis, ditto, while also allowing Ming to assume more leadership responsibilities, somewhat like D-Rob did for Duncan when the Spurs won it all. For the whole team, it means simply recognizing that their offense is one of the league's best when the ball goes through Ming, but very average when it doesn't.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

yes i think the rockets can win it all this year. ming seems to step up in the big games(and they get him the ball). they have shown with wins over the kings, spurs, sixers, and pacers that they can play with the best teams. they have been inconsistent but if they get hot in the playoffs, who knows what could happen? the only teams i could see they having a problem with would be dallas(can't stop the o), sacremento(the all round game), and minnesota(no one has a chance to defend garnett). i think they could still win a series against those teams and could definately beat anyone else. but those are just my thoughts.


----------



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

98 #41 draft Mobley can't pass, drive and shoot the ball. forget about title, man.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FatDaddy</b>!
> 98 #41 draft Mobley can't pass, drive and shoot the ball. forget about title, man.


mobley was a steal in the 2nd round. he can shoot, drive, and pass. he is part of the best back court in the league. if ming keeps up his play and the forwards contribute then a title is possible (though no likely).


----------



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

Mobley can't defend and takes the bad shots. I check the NBA.com. most of the high % shooter take the quality shot only.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FatDaddy</b>!
> 98 #41 draft Mobley can't pass, drive and shoot the ball. forget about title, man.


against altanta: 
mobley 8-16 shooting, 7 rebounds, 6 assists, 4 blocks, and 22 points. that looks like he is a pretty good player to me.


----------



## Azadre (Aug 25, 2002)

I am betting we do see gold in atleast 5 years, if not only 2.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Now maybe you think Mobley sucks, and takes bad shots......but to say he can't DRIVE must mean you've never seen him play.....


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

*In my humble opinion...*

No.


----------



## tattoo (Dec 16, 2002)

Yao Ming seemed to be a big-game player. He had done well against the top teams and/or on games involving national TV. The playoff is something he will probably do well.

Having said that, he might not have adjust playing such a long season. He might be drained by the end of regular season.


----------



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rocketeer</b>!
> 
> 
> against altanta:
> mobley 8-16 shooting, 7 rebounds, 6 assists, 4 blocks, and 22 points. that looks like he is a pretty good player to me.


Mobley is shooting 41.5% for the season.


----------

